# Norsk tegnsett i KDE

## Loke

Jeg har problemer med norsk tegnsett i KDE. ÆØÅ fungerer stort sett over alt, men 

på enkelte nettsider i Konqueror f.eks. får jeg O med ~ over istedet for Ø i enkelte overskrifter og URLer ol. Noen som kan sette meg på sporet av en løsning?

----------

## Loke

Virker nesten som det er enkelte fonttyper (spesielt i bold) som gir meg dette problemet...

----------

## iluvatar

Er nok akkurat det som er problemet også :) Mange av fontene inneholder ikke øæå, jeg regner med du ikke har problemer på sider som benytter seg af microsoft webfontene... ?

----------

## Loke

Tja, på www.vg.no ser jeg "fenomenet" oftest, men kan ikke tenke meg annet enn at de benytter Microsoft fonter...?

Så langt har jeg ikke funnet noen løsning på dette, så flere gode råd mottas med takk.

----------

## kjeldahl

Jeg hadde samme problemet. Det løste seg/forsvant når jeg byttet ut alle fontene i /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype med fontene fra en windows XP installasjon på samme maskin. Kan virke som de standard truetype fontene som installeres med Gentoo linux mangler ø'er for noen av fonttypene.

----------

